# Mansion House Securities-any experiences?



## focus (19 Jan 2007)

Has anoyone dealt with mansion house securities, for shares. They have sent me documents and also being phoning me about a great deal on (name of company removed). anyone else out there being approached ?


----------



## Howitzer (19 Jan 2007)

*Re: Dome Petroleum*

Googling "mansion house securities" threw up everything I needed to know.


----------



## ClubMan (19 Jan 2007)

*Re: Dome Petroleum*

Are they cold calling you about this? That may be illegal if you don't have any previous relationship with them. Are they regulated by _IFSRA _or another country's _Financial Services Authority _or _Central Bank_? What are they promising you? Sounds suspect on the face of it but you'd need to post more details - e.g. of how they initially contacted you and what they are saying.


----------



## JohnBoy (19 Jan 2007)

*Re: Dome Petroleum*

even though their website looks shoddy and unprofessional th actually are FSA registered

[broken link removed]

would not touch this 'investment opportunity' with a bargepole though


----------



## whathome (19 Jan 2007)

Wouldn't touch it.

This google search threw up some results that would keep any sane investor away:


----------



## CCOVICH (19 Jan 2007)

Feel free to disuss the broker in question but do so with mentioning any shares they are trying to flog.

I have edited the thread title and initial post.


----------



## focus (20 Jan 2007)

Hi. I don't know where Mansion house got my number, they phoned me asking did I want to recieve a free information pack, sure I said why not they then phoned me 2 days later to know did I recieve it which I hadn't they phoned me two days later again and I had recieved it but hadn't read it, they then told me about a great share to buy in an oil company told me all the history on the oil company, purcahse at 20p per share and they are expected to go to 60p in a short space of time and people and investing between £5,000 to £10,000 what would you like to invest they asked. all a bit pushey to me. what do you think?


----------



## RainyDay (20 Jan 2007)

If it was that good a deal, wouldn't they be too busy gathering together their own funds for investment to be ringing you?


----------



## Luternau (20 Jan 2007)

Avoid. These guys prey on peoples greed or desire to make a fast buck
Any offer that is pushed on you is always dubious to say the least. 
Picture this hypothetical scenario-i was talking to a guy in a bar and he recomended that I buy a share in some company in some far away land that he could offer me a below market price..all I had to do was give him a small deposit..would you believe him ???


----------



## ClubMan (20 Jan 2007)

focus said:


> Hi. I don't know where Mansion house got my number, they phoned me asking did I want to recieve a free information pack


Isn't this sort of cold calling illegal? If I was you I'd report them to [broken link removed]. On no account would I have any dealings with them.


----------

